# Best Time To Spay Pitbull



## BrindlePitPrincess (Jun 18, 2012)

I know the old rule is wait until 6 months to spay.neuter. My question is is there any benefit to waiting till a year? Is there any benefit to spaying earlier? Although I have taken care of several of my clients dogs after they have been spayed, and not noticed a difference, does it change a pit bulls drive?


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

If you have no way to keep your bitch from getting knocked up; spay as early as possibly. Otherwise I personally do not spay until after their first or second heat cycle. Some medical studies have shown growth differences in dogs spayed and neutered young v.s ones done older. I just do it because rather others believe it or not it calms the dog (or bitch) down some if you allow them to mature first.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

If she is just a pet then "drive" doesn't matter.....what kind of drive are you referring to? I just got my bitch fixed a couple months ago and she is almost two yrs. old. She is fine, recovered well, and shows no less "drive" than what she had before. She is extremely active and athletic and she loves catching squirrels and climbing trees to get to them lol! I could have been responsible and left her intact but pyometra isn't nothing to mess with. If you aren't doing any shows or events with your dog and she will never be bred then spaying them is the right thing to do.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

I must have missed the drive question. As odd as it sounds, snow didn't even develop a drive until after I got her spayed. It could have just been her age, i really will never know. I don't think spaying changes the drive.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah I always heard fix at 4 is the new mantra  I know some get fixed wayyy earlier and some wait til 2 or 3. My boy I decided to wait til he was 2, but that's because I knew he would never be able to escape or be around a female in heat. If I had a female I would make sure to fix her BEFORE her first heat, I don't want to have to deal with that and like Bella said, too many issues could arise that I would like to be able to avoid.


----------



## BrindlePitPrincess (Jun 18, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> If she is just a pet then "drive" doesn't matter.....what kind of drive are you referring to?


Play drive. Drive to do stuff. When I had a male dog neutered he lost drive to do anything. He would spend his days sleeping, eating, sleeping, going outside to poop and pee, rinse and repeat.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

BrindlePitPrincess said:


> Play drive. Drive to do stuff. When I had a male dog neutered he lost drive to do anything. He would spend his days sleeping, eating, sleeping, going outside to poop and pee, rinse and repeat.


Each dog is different. Didn't change anything about my boy except he is now able to focus better. Pre-neuter he had the attention span of a man in a whore house with unlimited funds. Now I am able to get his attention instantly, its not like he has blinders on anymore. So it might have affected your pups "drive", but not mine, he is the same pre and post neuter.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

I have to agree, every dog is different. Some dogs experience a complete temperament change when they are fixed.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko was neutered as a puppy. While he does sleep and lounge around the house all of the time. If I turn him out and there is a rabbit in the yard it is on like Donkey King. He also loves his flirt pole.

Shannon, I have to spread the love. LOL!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> Pre-neuter he had the attention span of a man in a whore house with unlimited funds.


:rofl: That's freakin awesome AMY!!! LOL!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BrindlePitPrincess said:


> Play drive. Drive to do stuff. When I had a male dog neutered he lost drive to do anything. He would spend his days sleeping, eating, sleeping, going outside to poop and pee, rinse and repeat.


Ah, got ya! Nope my girl still is nuts and all my males of the past who were neutered were off the wall too! Just depends on the dog. Bella was always a layed back dog pre-spay when we were just chillen in the house anyways so I don't see a difference. She is however "turned on" easily when I say that magic word "walk" lol!

I honestly think A LOT of what we see in our dogs after they are fixed is in our heads and mentally we think it affects them one way or another


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> :rofl: That's freakin awesome AMY!!! LOL!


hahaha thanks, dude, he totally was though, seriously! lol


----------



## Bluedrake (Jun 20, 2011)

How about how long after the heat, I called two vets and the one said 3 months after the heat is perfect time, the other vet said any time or even during the heat is fine.

I dont mind when it is, I just want the best for my dog and her body?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Bluedrake said:


> How about how long after the heat, I called two vets and the one said 3 months after the heat is perfect time, the other vet said any time or even during the heat is fine.
> 
> I dont mind when it is, I just want the best for my dog and her body?


I believe 3 months after heat is fine to spay but I would never spay during a heat unless its an emergency situation. To much of a risk for a bleed out because everything inside is engorged .


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

O'Malley was neutered as a pup and is VERY drivey and focused.
He also looks like he has a vag cause his balls never dropped low,
but thats besides the fact, LMAO >.<


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> O'Malley was neutered as a pup and is VERY drivey and focused.
> He also looks like he has a vag cause his balls never dropped low,
> but thats besides the fact, LMAO >.<


girl I think would rather a vag looking boy that poor Mel's droopy ball sack that got left behind that Mel has from being 2, lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

LMAO! Poor Mal and Mel. Odin is somewheres inbetween. the shelter nuetered him when I got him about a yearish. So he has a lil bit of a loose skin but that's it. Lol


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I got Keira done at 5 1/2 months.... didn't ever really decide to do it that young, but we adopted a 6 year old male GSD, and he harassed to the point of hurting her. We got her spayed and he played in a nicer way. She is still very high energy though, and keeps in shape  
We are waiting, however, on getting my little guy (Mini Poodle) neutered a bit longer, since neither of my current females is intact and he is completely submissive and uninterested in anything "naughty" lol 
Oh and... ROFL Amy!


----------

